# ProElite 2: Sylvia vs Kraniotakes



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

ProElite 2: Sylvia vs. Kraniotakes
Date: Nov 05, 2011
Location: Moline, Illinois
Venue: iWireless Center
Broadcast: HDNet












> MAIN CARD (HDNet)
> 
> * Andreas Kraniotakes vs. Tim Sylvia
> * Andrei Arlovski vs. Travis Fulton
> ...





> Baby steps.
> 
> The resurgent ProElite has inked a deal with HDNet to air a live broadcast of its second event, which takes place Nov. 5 at the 12,000-seat iWireless Center in Moline, Ill., a source close to negotiations today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25704/hdnet-to-air-proelite-2-live-on-nov-5.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So is the heavyweight tournament supposed to crown the promotion's first champion? I'd think Arlovski and/or Sylvia would be in contention for the championship. This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sylvia is in the best shape he has neen in since he fought Fedor, hopefully he gets it together.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you talking about for this upcoming fight? Maybe if that happens then we will see Arlovski versus Sylvia 4. For the title then.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Where can I watch this?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I believe this event is on HDNet. It's not going to be on Sherdog this time.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Where can I watch this?


I want to know the same. Feeling a bit of old school mma. What with Fulton, Sylvia and Arlovski.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's on HDNet. I think you can check out their website or something like that. Maybe some other website perhaps that shows it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mark Ellis is literally losing to a random fat guy.


EDIT: Correction....Mark Ellis...NCAA Division 1 National Champion wrestler...AKA member, literally lost to a random fat guy.

...
...

...

...

:laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that does randomly happen, rarely but it does happen unfortunately.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He didn't get knocked out though...or even armbar'd or triangle'd...he was dominated and outwrestled....by a random fat guy.

Oh and IB Arshotsky gets KO.d


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Arlovski/Fulton is like watching a lullaby.


Nice head kick from Arlovski saves us from the last second of the fight, if he hadn't went right out Arlovski wouldn't have had time to land a single punch.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I literally fell asleep and was awoken by Mike S screaming.

Im going back to sleep now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

come on its Timmuh,

I recommend this card as a treatment for insomnia sufferer's.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> come on its Timmuh,
> 
> I recommend this card as a treatment for insomnia sufferer's.


It worked for me. I woke up sitting at my desk in front of my laptop with a terrible crick in my neck and drool all over my shirt.

I did manage to see Penn/Cutts and was struck by the thought that he's exactly like BJ except without the freakish talent.

I want to support Pro-elite. I want to see MMA in America without DFW. I hope the next show is soon and I hope they aren't planning on riding the Penn name any further.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Man it was awesome seeing Arlovski score that KO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The question is he'd do against someone of higher caliber then the cans he's fighting. Right now they are still giving him rebound fights. What would happen if he faced Sylvia?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well sad as it is despite the fact that Sylvia put on a snooze fest it was definitely the best Sylvia has looked in a long time. I think the fact Kraniotakes was throwing very unpredictably in the center while being quite complacent when Tim pinned him against the cage offering very little resistance while Tim plodded away on him against the fence. It was a pretty much can't lose game for Sylvia.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Man it was awesome seeing Arlovski score that KO.


I agree, best part of the whole show I admit to watching in mute while football was on tv:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, that is the best Arlovski has looked in years. The man seems to be making a comeback. Though how far he gets is a big question.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> *Wow, that is the best Arlovski has looked in years.* The man seems to be making a comeback. Though how far he gets is a big question.


Was it? I haven't seen the fight myself, but I read that it wasn't a good fight for Arlovski. Then again, it must be better then the 4 fight losing streak he had before.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, let me revise that. He looks a bit better then how he has. You have to admit that was a pretty darn good knockout.


----------



## yanumme (Nov 9, 2011)

Well for now, the former UFC heavyweight champion, Tim Sylvia gives his thoughts on his ProElite 2 win over Andreas Kraniotakes last night in Moline, Illinois, as well as saying he’d love to return to the octagon to take on either Brock Lesnar or Alistair Overeem.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Wow, that is the best Arlovski has looked in years. The man seems to be making a comeback. Though how far he gets is a big question.


No way, Arlovski looked the worst he has looked in a long tim. At least against Kharintinov he looked good and moved good right up until he got tagged, against Fulton Arloski just refused to engaged, looked scared and hardly used any footwork at all.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, he looked better in the fight at ProElite 1. But the point is he's getting wins again. He's trying to get his confidence.


----------

